# So who is prepared for the 10th of April, the big day



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

So it wasn't December 21st apparently, the Mayan's apparently liked to toy with their sacrifices like kids with their food. Anyone have some KI or SC2, blue prussian or the like, geiger counters, gas masks, marshmellows etc..

Didyou know, in event of nuclear explosions in Asia, within 2-3 days fallout will find itself to North America!

Ok so maybe the 10th is just a big stage show, maybe fireworks will go off in North Korea instead of missiles or maybe nothing will happen at all, it will just be another broken promise by North Korea, perhaps one people will be forgiving about.

So what are you doing to prepare for April the 10th?

Anyone investing in gold?

BTW - I'm sorta wondering if the US is going to upgrade to DEFCON 3 on the 9th or so. http://defconwarningsystem.com/ Defcon 4 seems a little lax when you have ICBMs pointed at you and someone saying they will attack you.. no. Are Aegis destroyers really that good. What if he launches to destroy the satalites first by launching ball bearings, will the aegis still work without satalite uplink? I'm geussing yes. None the less if I had someone pointing a gun at my head with a helmet on I'd still be sorta wondering if I'd get a headache.

What does it take for an upgrade to DEFCON 3? Is this really that different than 1962?

Like if I was north Korea you could actually fire all uranium rounds and fire rockets into the area with enriched Uranium wind bearing, in large quantities. This would be far more uranium example many uranium dirty bombs in the atmosphere, the plutonium bombs would be a lessor evil to Japan and the US especially after Fukashima. North Korea probably has large capacity to burn uranium off their coast in vast quantities. Apparently something like 2 tonnes of LEU Which doesn't make sense when compared to 70 tons of HEU. None the less not sure if anyone here is a radiological expertt but what would the effect of 70 tons of HEU drifting toward north America be?

I find this line on the defcon warning system site odd also "Chemical and biological attacks are also a possibility, though there has been little evidence that North Korea has been developing those types of weapons on any kind of large scale". North Korea has some of the worlds largest stockpiles, why would they say that there is no large scale development? Doesn't seem to indicate the facts. Is it coincidence the head of the joint cheifs of staff is in Afghanistan during this issue? I dunno the 10th will probably come and pass just like September 10th came and past 11 and 1/2 years ago.

None the less are you packing anything special on the 10th? Like a gasmask or ham radio or comfort foods, or a camera?

Are you going to go out and get extra supplies like the BLUE DEFCON 4 suggests or since it isn't a credible threat is it just business as usual for you?

Too bad it isn't a weekend huh, that would make a precautionary bugout possible without needing to take time off work.

Couldnt Denis Rodman, and perhaps EVEN MICAHEL JOHNSON vacation in SOEUL to advert the WHOLE THING or atleast make it a mad conventional rush? (maybe even the whole championship cup teams!! As a peace envoy  If only Obama played for the Bulls too. Hold on, could both Obama and Kim Un be bulls fans? This just threw this whole war into a different realm. OMG... HE IS http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/01/obama-bulls-championship-_n_1313977.html how could KIM UN kill fellow bulls fan in nuclear fire? Apparently Obama even plans to rig the NBA championships to show his devotion! If only CNN concentrated on these things rather than factories closing down. Its not like its Detroit. I remember when Kim Un's father would make world peace if he got to play the villain in a James Bond Movie, maybe Kim Un will go for world peace if he gets to play on the Championship NBA team sometime between now and the next few years? Its being rigged anyway right. Both Obama and Kim Un could work together on a common goal. Aside from Scaring the sh!t out of the South Koreans or atleast desensitizing them to life threatening situations. I bet his Jersey as point leader would sell huge too, especially if he surpased Jordan's ratings. America could tune into the exploits of Kim Un Superstar Basketball player, instead of Kim Un man with the the big rocket. Maybe he could even be sold the bulls and it would become the Puyoong Bulls. Opening up north Korea to American sports as teams from America and sports fans trickled in to watch the games in the giant stadium for aerial picture arrangement marches. Hmm ok but atleast I can dream. So you doing anything special for the 10th?

Sorry I do actually upgrade my threat rating today from 0.5% to 3.4%

Has a bulls fan ever shot another bulls fan?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow. Not really sure how to respond, other than to say I have nothing unusual planned for the 10th, myself...umm....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Japan's Federal Reserve equivalent announced they will be creating more money in the next year. Our govt / Fed prints up (figuratively) 7% of GDP every year. The Japanese will be printing up 33% next year. 

North Korea prob can't reach beyond anchorage, or maybe Seattle but I'm pretty sure they can toast Tokyo. If they hit Japan hard it's impacts on our economy would be hard. The world would truly suffer, for Japan is a decent economic empire and while some might profit from replacing its goods they are big consumers and those markets will be destroyed.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

We haven't taken the little foreign aid junkie seriously in the past why now? He rattles the saber we feed him. I do agree the cycles off saber rattling and feeding needs to stop. Yet I don't know which is worse the enabling or the tyrant.


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

All the little prick has to do is launch one missile at the united states, and he and his worthless little country (or what ever it is) is toast. We could level that whole place in a day, are they to stupid to realize that ?.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ill be doing some extra grocery shopping this weekend. If it goes down were just as responsible for inflaming the situation as he is is for sabre rattling. That military complex needs something to keep going and NK might just be it. Time will tell.

China has condemned NK for destabilizing the region and world and has condemned the US for meddling in Asia. Both can be considered accurate IMO.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I'm going get out my radiation detection equipment out its case and give it a test and put new batteries in it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> China has condemned NK for destabilizing the region and world and has condemned the US for meddling in Asia. Both can be considered accurate IMO.


I agree! Then again I'm the non interventionist type. I don't oppose our having a strong military, what I oppose is using it to stick our noses in everybody elses business. Commerce not conflict...and if it has to be conflict then go all out and once it's over, leave because the moment we go from fighting to occupying we go from winning to loosing. If we got to fight then put the boot to the crack and then walk away...they'll get the message...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not going to worry until the rest of the world starts to laugh at his rhetoric. Once he realizes the international community considers him a joke I'm not sure he is mature enough to rationally deal with it.

I still think China is going to get more and more unhappy with him as continues to give us more and more reasons to build up our presence in the Pacific. That is something the Chinese aren't exactly thrilled about.


----------



## snork (Mar 4, 2013)

nothing magical happening today


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Seem's like a pretty normal day today for my neck of the woods.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What should we do to prepare for the 10th, say...different than any other day...watch a Gangnam video???

Peaceful here too just the way I like it. 

I don't think the runt understands americans. He's got a ways to go before he becomes anthing more than an interesting topic...

I do like the NK generals hats they are so retro 50's cool that I want one...I know it's a sickness...lol


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . it's here, . . . now what?

Guess we'll just go to Bible study, . . . 

Y'all have a good evening.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I checked the news a couple of times today and so far North Korea has not blown it's self up, So they got that go'in on for them selves.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently they are going to save turning themselves into a glowing slag head for another day...go figure...lol


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

NSA and CIA are monitoring all communications awaiting the phrase, "Watch This", in Korean. Popcorn is in ready standby status.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We have a gunman on the loose a few miles North, Charles Hoover shot 2 people at M37 and 17mile in Northern Newaygo County. Locked and Loaded and headed outdoors.


----------



## prep2death (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah I mean I think all this North Korea stuff is hype. That country is way too poor and hungry to really do anything. On the other hand it could be a false flag opportunity ...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is now, Thursday, 4/11/13 in Korea so I guess we will have to wait until next year.
This is harder than predicting the end of the world.


----------

